# Poo Mega Meet 2013



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We are going to try and organise a Mega Meet somewhere central in the UK so members from far and wide can meet up . Given some people will be travelling long distances to get there we will plan a location where there is dog friendly accommodation nearby. So this meet will have an optional 1 night sleepover!  :jumping:

We'll need to decide the location, date and what we want to do with out special day together. So let's get some suggestions rolling in! 

This is a fabulous opportunity to meet up with folks who we wouldn't normally get the chance to meet (sorry to our lovely non UK members - you are of course very welcome to fly over and join us if you really feel the need! ) so hope lot's of you can attend!


*Poo in the Peaks will be on Sat 22nd June 2013. 
Details now available on this new thread

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13513

Please register via the email address provided. Many thanks and can't wait to see you there. *


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

On the ball girl :star::twothumbs::XD::jumping::jumping:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great start Clare :star:

We'll def be up for this.... I think finding accommodation will be the biggest hurdle. 

Firstly... Where is central to most members?? 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Let's find out who is interested in coming and where they are from. Then we can work out the most central place. Please add your name and location here:

Clare - Hertfordshire


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Clare - Hertfordshire
Sam - Gloucestershire


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good idea Clare. Will have to see where and when before I can commit but I would love to attend!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Good idea Clare. Will have to see where and when before I can commit but I would love to attend!


Same here, I'm in Sheffield


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Good idea Clare. Will have to see where and when before I can commit but I would love to attend!


:iagree:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing the half way point between Aberdeen and Devon/Cornwall way is Sheffield.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Clare - Hertfordshire
Sam - Gloucestershire
Laura - South Gloucestershire


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's a great idea but wonder how many will be prepared to make up to a five
hour trip?? I guess we could see what interest there is and where people are located and take it from there.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Halifax , West Yorkshire x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If members from one end of the country or the other were not interested in attending then it would make a difference to where is 'central' to those wishing to attend could be. So let's continue to build a list of who is interested and then go from there. Here's a tentative list so far....you are not committing to anything at this point, just showing an interest! 

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi) - Scotland


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It's a great idea but wonder how many will be prepared to make up to a five
> hour trip?? I guess we could see what interest there is and where people are located and take it from there.


 Those that want to will I guess and obviously a sleepover would be needed for some. I like the idea of staying over any way as a good excuse to have a glass of wine with my Poo friends .


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Me...Oxfordshire


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Me...Oxfordshire


Was it the mention of wine Sarah? :laugh: 

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Those that want to will I guess and obviously a sleepover would be needed for some. I like the idea of staying over any way as a good excuse to have a glass of wine with my Poo friends .


Yes if its a over nighter we need to pick somewhere 'nice'....not sure Sheffield is doing it for me...no offence!!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Emma-Northamptonshire!!!
Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ArchieH (May 6, 2012)

We might be interested - we are in Walsall, West Mids


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm in Grantham, Lincolnshire. Very interested.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dawn - Leicestershire, count me in (If I can of course).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I'm not on the list yet. My bad.

Julie - Hertfordshire and I read poetry, sing to dolphins and drink to world peace


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh I'm not on the list yet. My bad.
> 
> Julie - Hertfordshire and I read poetry, sing to dolphins and drink to world peace


Do we need to find somewhere near dolphins for the entertainment then?!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This list is growing 

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mairi, part of Scotland are you?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ooh - sounds fun!
Nadine [middle of nowhere but nearest towns Sleaford / Grantham / Bourne Lincolnshire ]


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sophie - Middlesex 

Sounds like a great idea !


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Nik - North Somerset


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teresa, Central Scotland


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

what a brilliant idea i am in nottingham/derby 
lynda ollie and millies mum xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Jo (kody&beau) Essex


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Sarah - Hertfordshire


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Helen - co Durham, sounds good depending on dates etc!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson (Denise) Bedfordshire


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi folks, delighted to see so many people are interested. What a fab bunch you all are! 

Looking at everyones locations I think we will be looking to meet in the Peak District as this seems the most central point and seems to have a fair amount dog friendly accommodation and other tourist attractions .

For the actual main meet up I'm looking at family suitable walks from somewhere like Buxton, Castleton or similar as the starting point. I'd be interested to hear from anyone who knows the area well or might own this book: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collins-Ram...=UTF8&qid=1346675595&sr=1-1#reader_0007359446

We will be aiming for a weekend in either MAY or JUNE 2013 but avoiding the half term holiday. Watch this space for further updates:  

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex
Sarah (MrsS) - Hertfordshire
Helen (hfd) - Co Durham
Benson (Denise)- Bedfordshire

-


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know you don't do camping Clare and believe you me neither do I but I wonder if there's somewhere where we could book pods or yurts, t-pees take over a site, have BBQs .... Anyone's thoughts?? x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure if there'll be enough here ...

http://peakdistrictyurts.com/601.html

http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/index.php?webpage=yurtspods


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow Clare, we are really going to have to rename you Judith. You are so organised at already pinning down a central location. I love the Peak District, excellent choice. I haven't been there with Millie, so really looking forward to it. :car:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the peaks! Great choice Clare!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sue (Toffin) - Nottingham

x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Again have never been to anything that the YHA has but these look great... Although doesn't state dogs so probably a no goer, facilities look good though and could just imagine us all in the same venue x
http://www.yha.org.uk/hostel/eyam#


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Depending on where and when .. I am up for this Mega Meet, there are so many people I want to meet already on the list ...

JoJo Berkshire  

Great idea Clare xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Way to go Judith!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Count us in depending on dates etc

Lynne - South Warwickshire

Sounds great especially if we can find somewhere over night. Not camping for me I'm afraid. Joints not up to it these days


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

We'd be up for coming 

Calli -Wirral


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Count us in depending on dates etc
> 
> Lynne - South Warwickshire
> 
> Sounds great especially if we can find somewhere over night. Not camping for me I'm afraid. Joints not up to it these days


Me neither, it will be a B&B for us 

Every time I have camped it has peed down  

I went 'glamping' last year, and yes it threw it down for the entire weekend....and it doesn't matter how much Cath Kidson you chuck at it.....it is still camping!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We would like to come if not too far away 

Cockerpoo61 - Nottingham


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Would love to meet everyone 

Ali & Madeleine - Norwich, Norfolk


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Its a Beautiful area. Www.peakdistrictonline.co.uk have loads of accommodation and I'm sure if you like their facebook page they will answer questions for you. There are many great walks and loads to do and plenty of hotels b&b camping log cabins caravans so every budget and dog friendly pubs and cafes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Not sure if there'll be enough here ...
> 
> http://peakdistrictyurts.com/601.html
> 
> http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/index.php?webpage=yurtspods


 Hi Karen, I called these people today and they were very nice and said they could accommodate a group if we were interested. They don't allow dogs in the B&B rooms though  but for those interested in this site they do allow dogs in some of the pods and the yurts and they also allow dogs in the camping meadow with and without electrical hook ups. They have availability in June if people are interested and would charge a 2 night stay for a weekend (Fri/Sat). The nearest place to their site is Ashbourne. 




wilfiboy said:


> Again have never been to anything that the YHA has but these look great... Although doesn't state dogs so probably a no goer, facilities look good though and could just imagine us all in the same venue x
> http://www.yha.org.uk/hostel/eyam#


 No dogs at this one 


Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex
Sarah (MrsS) - Hertfordshire
Helen (hfd) - Co Durham
Benson (Denise)- Bedfordshire
Sue (Toffin) - Nottingham
Jo (Jojo) - Berkshire
Lynne (Loopyloo) - South Warwickshire
Calli (calli.h) -Wirral
Cockerpoo61 - Nottingham
Ali & Madeleine (Ali79) - Norwich, Norfolk

I think once we pin down a meeting point for the walk then people can look for their accommodation. If there was a group of people who wanted to overnight together then it will be easier to let them arrange it themselves as the wider group has different overnight requirements. 

Karen, I could be tempted to do a Yurt or a Pod at Rivendale but I would need lots of Poo Friends to join me and and plenty of wine!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I like these Yurts, Pods & Timber thingyies. The Rivendale one looks slightly better only because there appears to be more options and people can also camp there is they want to. 

There must be loads of walking around that area too for a massive Poo meet up.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Would love to meet everyone
> 
> Ali & Madeleine - Norwich, Norfolk


Yay! We can meet at last!


----------



## lauralotta (Sep 27, 2012)

Clare - Hertfordshire
Sam - Gloucestershire
Laura - South Gloucestershire
Lotta - Kent


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

lauren and teddy- coventry, west midlands


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The youth hostile said they had 3 rooms that took dogs and wondered how many dogs we had but really can't believe they'd accommodate loads of poos xx


----------



## Barneyjoey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cockapoo meet*

Mariana.. Leicestershire.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The list keeps growing! This could end up being one of the biggest meets we've ever had! I'm now narrowing the dates to June as there are too many bank holidays in May which I want to avoid. We'll avoid early June for half term too.

I'm busy looking at trails and walks at the moment and we'll stick to a fairly easy one so suitable for all. The Tissington and High Peak Trails look ideal and I'm looking to see if we can do a nice, easy pace, circular walk with a pub/picnic stop enroute. The main plan will be to be meet at a rendezvous point at say 12:30/1pm on the Saturday of our chosen weekend. We'll do a nice walk for a couple of hours with stops on the way. 

Watch this space for the dates and be prepared to get your accommodation sorted if you're planning on staying over night. I'm not going to try and book one place for us all as the group is too large and everyone will have different requirements. There is lots of dog friendly accommodation around though so I don't think there will be a problem. 

I'm really excited at the prospect of meeting so many of you and your lovely dogs. :jumping::jumping::jumping:


Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex
Sarah (MrsS) - Hertfordshire
Helen (hfd) - Co Durham
Benson (Denise)- Bedfordshire
Sue (Toffin) - Nottingham
Jo (Jojo) - Berkshire
Lynne (Loopyloo) - South Warwickshire
Calli (calli.h) -Wirral
Cockerpoo61 - Nottingham
Ali & Madeleine (Ali79) - Norwich, Norfolk
Lotta (lauralotta) - Kent
Lauren (lauren) - Coventry, West midlands
Mariana (Barneyjoey123) - Leicestershire


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura - Leeds (West Yorkshire)

Depending on the date, but sounds good, would be a huge meet!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Yes I would love to come 
Linda Notts


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Folks, I will be posting the date during the coming week so keep your eye on this thread . 

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex
Sarah (MrsS) - Hertfordshire
Helen (hfd) - Co Durham
Benson (Denise)- Bedfordshire
Sue (Toffin) - Nottingham
Jo (Jojo) - Berkshire
Lynne (Loopyloo) - South Warwickshire
Calli (calli.h) -Wirral
Cockerpoo61 - Nottingham
Ali & Madeleine (Ali79) - Norwich, Norfolk
Lotta (lauralotta) - Kent
Lauren (lauren) - Coventry, West midlands
Mariana (Barneyjoey123) - Leicestershire
Laura (Laura(L)Izzie) - Leeds (West Yorkshire)
Linda (eddie1) - Notts


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

love to come not been to one yet we are in derbyshire


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Depending on the date, we would love to come..........

.......we will have a new addition who should be old enough for a mini break by June !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lola24 said:


> Depending on the date, we would love to come..........
> 
> .......we will have a new addition who should be old enough for a mini break by June !!


Spill the beans Katie..... Surely not a Lola baby xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Spill the beans Katie..... Surely not a Lola baby xx


Oooh no, not yet!! She is still my baby!!

The next addition will be a katie baby :baby: !

Depending on how we're getting on, i would like to attempt the meet!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:congrats::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby:
Congratulations Mummy super duper news thats fabulous but not what I was expecting....Up for helping I can still remember that rocking action it never leaves you, I'm sure you"ll have loads of off people queuing up for cuddles xxx
:congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby:


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> :congrats::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby:
> Congratulations Mummy super duper news thats fabulous but not what I was expecting....I can still remember that rocking action it never leaves you, I'm sure you"ll have loads of off people queuing up for cuddles xxx
> :congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby::congrats::baby:


Thankyou! I just need to explain to the girls that they are going to have to share me- they have a few months grace until there will be some mega sulking!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Thats lovely news Katie, big congrats from us! How exciting :jumping: 

Folks, re meet dates, forgive my tardiness but im away this week and Internet connection is not good so not getting online for long. I need to finalise the walk research and then will post details when I get back home next week.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm posting the date for this meet later on tonight so watch the space. :whoo:

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Nadine (Nadhak) -Grantham/Bourne, Lincolnshire
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex
Sarah (MrsS) - Hertfordshire
Helen (hfd) - Co Durham
Benson (Denise)- Bedfordshire
Sue (Toffin) - Nottingham
Jo (Jojo) - Berkshire
Lynne (Loopyloo) - South Warwickshire
Calli (calli.h) -Wirral
Cockerpoo61 - Nottingham
Ali & Madeleine (Ali79) - Norwich, Norfolk
Lotta (lauralotta) - Kent
Lauren (lauren) - Coventry, West midlands
Mariana (Barneyjoey123) - Leicestershire
Laura (Laura(L)Izzie) - Leeds (West Yorkshire)
Linda (eddie1) - Notts
Doreen (Doreen) - Derbyshire
Katie (lola24) - Yorkshire


----------



## Lynn (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd have to see where the meet is before i can confirm anything but im in Bowness on Windermere


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm posting the date for this meet later on tonight so watch the space. :whoo:


did I miss the date posting? I'm hoping that my insider in the know has the right date as we're booked and are coming :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope your dates match ladies .... Waiting with baited breath but my life's is soooooo exciting that I can come whenever, just need to make sure I'm not working x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, the date will be  SATURDAY 22 June 2013 . Put this date in your diary and if you are planning to stay overnight then start looking for accommodation. There are loads of dog friendly places in the area but if you need help finding somewhere then let me know and I'll do my best to help. 

The exact meeting point is still being researched while I work out a good walking route to suit everyone. If you look for somewhere in the "White Peak" area and within reach of the Tissington Trail you will be fine. Think anywhere south of Buxton. We will follow a walk that starts from a car park or a place where people can park so don't worry if you need to drive to get there. 

The walk will be a circular 2-3 hour gentle stroll with stops en-route for picnics or tea shops or a pub so hopefully it will be suitable for everyone and plenty of fun for the Poos to go off lead as much as possible and lots of lovely scenery to hoto: 

I will be going up on the Friday and staying at the Rivendale site http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/ which is between Hartlington and Ashboune. 

Obviously it's quite a long way off so we'll check up on the who is coming list nearer the time but hope lots of you will take this unique opportunity to meet our ILMC friends from all over the country. I for one am really looking forward to it although why I've booked a Yurt is beyond me! Doing it for the kids...hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh exciting!! Well done Clare.. What a star you are organising this :star:

It is in the diary...


----------



## Honeys_mum (Nov 9, 2012)

*cockapoo meets*

would like to attend dependent on the location..has there been any decisions yet?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Honeys_mum said:


> would like to attend dependent on the location..has there been any decisions yet?


Hi, please see my post just above yours. It will be in the White Peak area and we will be walking part of the Tissington Trail. If you're looking for accommodation then look between Buxton and Ashbourne.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've booked into Rivendale, Janet (Flounder1) is joining me and I've also booked for Colin (Colpa) so thats 4 of use so far


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yippee :jumping: I know of two others who have booked there too! It's taking shape folks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

All booked for meeeeeee..........


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh dear - I am a bridesmaid on that day for my dear friend!
I am so sorry that I will not be there to see you all 

Hope there will be another mega meet?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd like to come, Rachael - Nottinghamshire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooh just looked at the yurts sounds a great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Oh dear - I am a bridesmaid on that day for my dear friend!
> I am so sorry that I will not be there to see you all
> 
> Hope there will be another mega meet?


Oh what a shame! I was looking forward to finally meeting you, Treacle and Clyde. I guess best friends wedding has to come before a Poo meet..but only just :laugh:  

If this one goes down well I'm sure we could plan more. We could make it an annual event maybe? Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If you missed it over the weekend, the date is set SATURDAY 22JUNE. See my earlier post. 

Clare (jedicrazy) - Hertfordshire
Sam (duckdog) - Gloucestershire
Karen (wellerfeller) - Hertfordshire
Pepster (pepster) - Sheffield
Janet (flounder_1) - Hertfordshire
Laura (Lozzie) - South Gloucestershire
Colin (colpa110) - Berkshire
Karen (wilfiboy) - Halifax , West Yorkshire
Mairi (Mairi1) - Scotland
Sarah (sezra) - Oxfordshire
Emma (bunty) -Northamptonshire
Paula (Cat 53) - Grantham, Lincolns
Dawn (DB1)- Leicestershire
Julie (Milliedog)- Hertfordshire
Paula (ArchieH) - Walsall, West Mids
Sophie (Sophied75) - Middlesex
Nik (NikB) - North Somerset
Teresa (Tressa) - Central Scotland
Lynda (lilaclynda) - Nottingham/Derby
Jo (kody&beau) - Essex
Sarah (MrsS) - Hertfordshire
Helen (hfd) - Co Durham
Benson (Denise)- Bedfordshire
Sue (Toffin) - Nottingham
Jo (Jojo) - Berkshire
Lynne (Loopyloo) - South Warwickshire
Calli (calli.h) -Wirral
Cockerpoo61 - Nottingham
Ali & Madeleine (Ali79) - Norwich, Norfolk
Lotta (lauralotta) - Kent
Lauren (lauren) - Coventry, West midlands
Mariana (Barneyjoey123) - Leicestershire
Laura (Laura(L)Izzie) - Leeds (West Yorkshire)
Linda (eddie1) - Notts
Doreen (Doreen) - Derbyshire
Katie (lola24) - Yorkshire
Rachel (JasperBlack) - Nottinghamshire


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Are we allowed to come please? 

Hannah & Pip (Sheffield) x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Hannah, definitely. The more the merrier


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Brill, thank you! Looking forward it! 
x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh what a shame! I was looking forward to finally meeting you, Treacle and Clyde. I guess best friends wedding has to come before a Poo meet..but only just :laugh:
> 
> If this one goes down well I'm sure we could plan more. We could make it an annual event maybe? Let's see how it goes.


I so wanted Roo and Clyde to meet as they could be twins! Treacle and Clyde have sulked all day - they are so cross with me - they love nothing more than leading Cockerpoos astray!

Do hope we meet soon x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I would like to come, and probably my husband too! I live in Cheshire. Thank you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not too far for you Sue, it should be great to all meet up, I can't wait xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, it will be great to meet some of our lovely members from ooop north!!

I'm sure we will have a blast!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm practising soften my vowels


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Or perhaps I should be practising hardening mine

My dad is from St. Helens so will be happy to translate!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Taar reeight much, lets 'ope we can orl understand apiece otha  Am reeight chuffed abar t'meet ar carnt wait " appen everyone el be reight gud soorts x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK you win ...LOL


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi everyone, the date will be  SATURDAY 22 June 2013 . Put this date in your diary and if you are planning to stay overnight then start looking for accommodation. There are loads of dog friendly places in the area but if you need help finding somewhere then let me know and I'll do my best to help.
> 
> The exact meeting point is still being researched while I work out a good walking route to suit everyone. If you look for somewhere in the "White Peak" area and within reach of the Tissington Trail you will be fine. Think anywhere south of Buxton. We will follow a walk that starts from a car park or a place where people can park so don't worry if you need to drive to get there.
> 
> ...




Oooo! I'm very excited! I live in Buxton so would love to join in!

Sam and max x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Taar reeight much, lets 'ope we can orl understand apiece otha  Am reeight chuffed abar t'meet ar carnt wait " appen everyone el be reight gud soorts x


Er? Are you ok? Lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sam1 said:


> Er? Are you ok? Lol


Just a slight lapse lol xx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I can't wait to come and meet everyone,really excited


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Er? Are you ok? Lol


Don't worry...she gets like this sometimes


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:embarrassed:Sorry for my turn of last century Yorkshire moment, I don't know what came over me :embarrassed:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I was reading your post Karen thinking I'd understand it as I used to work in Leeds but every time I read it out loud it reads to me in a Geordie accent??!! 

I keep trying to read it with a Yorkshire twang... Will have another go..  

....Just did with someone in mind from Emmerdale .. Got it  

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking forward to it! Will be great to meet everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Whi eye


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

God that's extreme Yorkshire! I could barely understand it to read! & I know people who speak like that sometimes lol.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

I know a few who will be interested from the west midlands area.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Oooo! I'm very excited! I live in Buxton so would love to join in!
> 
> Sam and max x


 Oh Sam, a local! I need to pick your brains, do you know the Tissington Trail? 



BertieBassett said:


> I know a few who will be interested from the west midlands area.


 Fantastic, all welcome!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We would love to come but it would take us almost 5 hours (
XClare


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Fantastic, my cockapoo Lucy will be 10 months old then so the walk will be fine. I hope to be there, and have put the date in my diary. Sue (Macclesfield).


----------



## AMANDA3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Amanda and Maisie Warwickshire


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
Jen in Harrogate, North Yorkshire.
Would love to join but it is my husband's birthday!! Will have to work on him... or suggest he goes away with the lads and I'll go away to Buxton with Harley 
Jen


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jen62 said:


> Hi,
> Jen in Harrogate, North Yorkshire.
> Would love to join but it is my husband's birthday!! Will have to work on him... or suggest he goes away with the lads and I'll go away to Buxton with Harley
> Jen


I think a lot of men would jump at the chance of a blokey weekend! and then you have the excuse for a girly weekend for yours if you want one!!
my son is camping with scouts for the weekend, so not sure how I would feel being away for the night as I like to be 'on standby' if any probs, but its less than 2 hrs for me so i'll definitely try to get there for the day, I think it'll be brilliant, feeling a bit sorry for the innocents who may get caught up in the middle of it all, who may have just gone there for a gentle quiet stroll!!!!


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> :embarrassed:Sorry for my turn of last century Yorkshire moment, I don't know what came over me :embarrassed:


Oh no.....that's not last century, that's how I actually talk, well not quite like that but you know. Haha. I'm blessed with a real broad Yorkshire accent! Better get to speech therapy or something otherwise no one will ever understand me!  

H x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry Hannah I'm sure I" ll be able to translate


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love regional accents...how boring if we all spoke the same. Strictly speaking I am Londoner....gor blimey love a duck xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Colin you're not going turn up in one of those pearly king numbers


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Colin you're not going turn up in one of those pearly king numbers


He will turn up in his tennis whites!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I love regional accents...how boring if we all spoke the same. Strictly speaking I am Londoner....gor blimey love a duck xx


Gertcha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is he a Chas n Dave fan as well


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, got more rabbit than Sainsbury's me


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds a great idea

Ali - Worcestershire


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

What a great idea, I would love to join the meet - not got to know you all yet as only had my first cockapoo for a few weeks but sure I will, I love this forum it has been really helpful already! I grew up in Peak District and parents still live there, great choice around Tissington Trail. Ruby will only be 9 months then but sure I can carry her some of the way if neccessary...although somehow think she'll be too excited to be around other poos!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fantastic that there is so much interest in this meet up . I've decided I'm going to call the event: 

*Poo in the Peaks! Saturday 22nd June 2013 *

Saturday afternoon will be the main gathering/walk on a route along the Tissington Trail. The exact route and meeting time/place to be announced nearer the time. 

There are some of us who are making a weekend of it as it's such a lovely area to visit. Some will be heading to Rivendale Caravan/Camping Park for the nights of the 21st and 22nd June and of course there are lots of other dog friendly places in the area. Some of course will just come for the day. All very welcome! 

I'll update the list of who is coming nearer the time so don't panic if your name is not on the list or you can't make it now etc.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poo in the Peaks I'm sure there will be when we arrive xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw a magazine today - Country walks? anyway had big heading saying Peak district, didn't have time to stop but wonder if it would be worth a look.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Great - in my diary  Our Polly will be 11 months old the following week so will be able to keep up with the big girls and boys!

Toffin
x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Upset I cant make the 22nd, Benson would have loved it, but going on holiday that date, and thinking about it a 2 to 3 hour stroll I would be unable to manage anyway, but hope you all have a lovely time and I want to see lots of pics (even more of a shame that I was born in Derby and went to the peaks lots in my childhood and have family still living inthe area)


----------



## Amber01 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Central meet*

Would love to meet up with others, we haven't even got our little lady yet, 2 weeks and counting! 
Helen
Warwickshire


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Helen, good luck with getting your new puppy. Well you have Sat 22nd June "Poo in the Peaks" for your diary now  . I'll be putting up a new thread a bit nearer the time to confirm who is definitely up for going.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Booked overnight in Ashbourne at a pet friendly inn! Really looking forward to it! Wanted to do camping pods but had to book 2 nights if booking this early!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi - we'd love to join you, have booked a yurt at Riverdale! Kids very excited and Pepper is too!
Sharon from Kent


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've booked a pod, should be fun xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So looking forward to meeting lots of my ILMC buddies xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh lovely, more people coming along. So many cockapoo's, it will be such fun.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Would it be ok for my friend Ainsley to come with her cockapoo Chester! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol... Surely the more the merrier... We" ll be picking up poos as we go along I think, a la poo pied piper


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha! I'm so looking forward to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

scol987 said:


> Hi - we'd love to join you, have booked a yurt at Riverdale! Kids very excited and Pepper is too!
> Sharon from Kent


Hi Sharon, oooh that's fab as would be lovely to meet Pepper. We're in a yurt too so maybe we'll be near each other? Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Would it be ok for my friend Ainsley to come with her cockapoo Chester!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, the more Poos the better! Gosh pressure is on to get the walk sorted ut now


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Sharon, oooh that's fab as would be lovely to meet Pepper. We're in a yurt too so maybe we'll be near each other? Looking forward to meeting you!


Fantastic! Look forward to meeting you all too! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just bumping this to remind people and let newbies know....

Poo in the Peaks...a National Cockapoo Meet Up. 
Sat 22nd June 2013. 


Exact rendezvous point to be announced shortly.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just bumping this to remind people and let newbies know....
> 
> Poo in the Peaks...a National Cockapoo Meet Up.
> Sat 22nd June 2013.
> ...


Have you announced a time to meet yet? I am doing the Race For Life 10k race that day but its in the morning so if the meet is in the afternoon we should be ok, though i may be a little sweaty!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Have you announced a time to meet yet? I am doing the Race For Life 10k race that day but its in the morning so if the meet is in the afternoon we should be ok, though i may be a little sweaty!!


We'll head off at 1pm (this allows for people travelling in on the day) so hopefully that will work for you? We don't mind if you turn up all sweaty  especially as its all for a fabulous cause!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

bumping this post to remind people of the upcoming; 

Poo in the Peaks - a central, national meet, everyone invited! 
Sat 22nd June -1pm- White Peak District - exact meeting point to be amounted once walk finalised.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Sue, and (Lucy) Macclesfield in Cheshire


----------



## Donwhituk (Jan 19, 2013)

Fab! Can't wait for details, live in Chester so should be able to attend.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

We are in Cumbria


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Just too far for us, (Hampshire) plus that weekend we have the christening of our new granddaughter.
Oscar says he would have preferred the 'meet' to the christening. I often agree with Oscar.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I definitely definitely would have made the effort to get over the pond for this. Love the idea of glamping, we would have made 4-5 days out of it. Have always wanted to visit the peaks. We are in Lanzarote at the villa these dates however! Shame shame shame... Can't wait for the pics and will hopefully be able to come to the next big meet.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I booked our B&B today they have one room left if anyone is interested


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Where are you staying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi 
We are staying here:
http://www.fernydalefarmbandb.co.uk/


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks lovely, we are staying at the Dog and Partridge in Ashbourne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

ooh the Dog and Partridge looks fab too!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't wait! im so looking forward to meeting everyone! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Details now available on this new thread

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13513

Please register via the email address provided. Many thanks and can't wait to see you there.


----------

